# Any users or reviews of MetalCraft metal bending tools?



## auto.pilot (Feb 12, 2017)

I have a large bending project pending, nothing thicker than 11 or 12 gauge (flat steel stock, 1/2 inch wide).  For ease of use and repeat-ability the MetalCraft tools linked below look interesting (but expensive).  My project has 16 parts, each with 3 bends.  I plan to make many hundred of the parts (thousands of bends).  

Prices are not shown on the site unless you create an account.  See my picture for pricing and this link for stats:

http://www.metalcraftusa.com/rivbenroltoo.html

Would appreciate any thoughts or reviews.  

Thanks in advance. 

Jim


----------



## dennys502 (Feb 13, 2017)

That is expensive for that small tool. It might be cheaper to buy a small arbor press and make a punch and die set for the bends. I'm not sure how big the parts are or the degree of the bends. If you plan to do more later it might be better to get a little used 5 ton punch press and either make or have some tooling made for the bending.


----------



## mikey (Feb 13, 2017)

If you only need bends or gentle radii, you might look at this one: http://www.metalbendingtool.com/mighty-mite-bender/mighty-mite-bender

They come with additional accessories if needed. I own this one and it works quite well for smaller bending projects. There are many others like it with more capacity but I like this one for its compact size and the fact that you can just mount it in your bench vise, use it and then put it away. It is more than capable of bending 11-12 gauge steel strap. With the included round bend gauge, it can do repeated bends to the same angle.


----------



## auto.pilot (Feb 13, 2017)

Thank you for the suggestions.  My parts are small, no more than two inches long in any direction.  The Mighty Mite bender appears to be too big.  I have some access to an Arbor press and will consider it too.

Thanks!


----------



## mikey (Feb 13, 2017)

I also own a Duo-Mite bender. It is small but capable of precision bending. It will easily bend 11-12 ga steel bar and is tiny. 

Here is a video showing a knock off of the Duo-Mite, just to give you an idea of what a bender like this can do:






This is the site for  the real Duo-Mite: http://www.ogict.com/duo-mite.aspx

You can also buy a cheaper knock off here: http://www.micromark.com/Universal-Bender

This is not a toy; it can make precision bends in multiple materials. You can bolt it down or clamp it in your bench vise. The original Duo-Mite is machined from good steel. Mine is almost 15 years old and is in much finer condition than the one in the video despite its age. Then again, it costs three times as much.


----------

